# my oil filter seems hard to take off??



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

so i've changed my oil with two friends so far since i've had the car [two oil changes]
each time, the oil filter has been a PITA to take off...REALLY stuck on there...took at least 25 mins both times to take it off...what would cause this??? it wasnt tightened TOO much...both times with hands...first one we took off was a fram...i bought another fram, and it was a PITA to take off today as well...but replaced it with a MAHLE oil filter, and castrol 5w 30...car is a 5 speed jetta gl, 2.0 with about 172,xxx miles
ps, im talkin TWISTING the filter with all my might and bustin' a sweat, kind of stuck...
thanks in advance


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: my oil filter seems hard to take off?? (Alfredo_mk3)*

You need an oil filter tool, which fits over the bottom of the filter like a giant 90mm socket.








Stick a rachet in the bottom and it comes off very easy.
And yes i think we've all been their and done that, i remember every oil change getting the filter off was a pain in the a** this went on from 1998 til 2004, until we had the vr6, we now have a 1.8t with the roll on filters and i've only struggled once with the filter, the 2nd time i was struggling i give up and brought the tool from halfords uk parts place, and struggled no more.
Looking back i should have brought a tool years ago, only cost be a few ££,







all those times i was struggling and wasting time


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: my oil filter seems hard to take off?? (animaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animaniac* »_You need an oil filter tool, which fits over the bottom of the filter like a giant 90mm socket.








Stick a rachet in the bottom and it comes off very easy.
And yes i think we've all been their and done that, i remember every oil change getting the filter off was a pain in the a** this went on from 1998 til 2004, until we had the vr6, we now have a 1.8t with the roll on filters and i've only struggled once with the filter, the 2nd time i was struggling i give up and brought the tool from halfords uk parts place, and struggled no more.
Looking back i should have brought a tool years ago, only cost be a few ££,







all those times i was struggling and wasting time









ohh gotcha lol...i was wondering if it would be [for some reason] because i used the new oil to lube the seal, instead of older oil..i tried the old oil this time to see if it makes any difference...anywhere in the u.s. where i could buy that??


----------



## johnboy07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: my oil filter seems hard to take off?? (Alfredo_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alfredo_mk3* »_
ohh gotcha lol...i was wondering if it would be [for some reason] because i used the new oil to lube the seal, instead of older oil..i tried the old oil this time to see if it makes any difference...anywhere in the u.s. where i could buy that??

ya any part store...


----------

